# White Flower ID, please



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

The plants I've seen seem to be about 3' tall or so. Large white flower heads and a yummy, sweet smell that I can't place. Thoughts?


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Maybe late eupatorium or fall boneset??http://www.kswildflower.org/flower_details.php?flowerID=403


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Just saw these on a trip to S. Central Ok. If had only know what they were! Everywhere!:Bawling:


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

BTW, that is a HUGE praying manthis on picture #2! Wow!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd say some type of boneset as well. We have a ton of boneset growing around here, and the flowers look the same.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is White Boneset.

Which is an ok plant.


Very close to the evil White Snakeroot.
But the leaves are different.
Everyone should learn White Snakeroot.
It is the one that causes Milk Sickness.
If cows eat it, their milk becomes toxic.
The plant contains tremetol.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

blu_redneck said:


> BTW, that is a HUGE praying manthis on picture #2! Wow!


That praying mantis scared the beejeepers out of me. I was so focused on taking a picture of the plant that I didn't see Mr. Mantis until I zoomed in on the blossom. I musta jumped 3' off the ground. hehe I love that he's facing the camera. What a ham.

Here's another one I took on some goldenrod not very far away from the 1st. He's a ham as well...

They are huge out here... and plentiful. I should be collecting them and moving them to my poor cucumber and squash plants. They're so big I could probably fence them in my garden. lol


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

In all probability, those are Mrs. Mantis, not Mr. The females are larger than the males.


----------

